# Spiridion </3



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...My rainbow fishie. 

Spiri, I'm so sorry. I don't know what happened, or why it happened. You were so healthy... 

Have fun in the big fish-bowl in the sky. 

R.I.P Spiridion.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

D: I'm so sorry BettaSlave! *hugs* Spiri lived a great life with you, I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you... I do as well.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to cry. I'm sorry BS. He was, hands down, my favorite fish on this site. Such a beautiful, spunky boy. He had a good life with you (even got a lady friend x3). Rest in peace, beautiful boy.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

ZOMG SO SORRY! He was such a good fish. Rest in peace, lil' guy. )':


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hugs.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Bettaslave! I'm so sorry. He was such a great lil guy.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh no! He was definitely one of my favorites. So sorry to hear. It looks like the wave of death is making its rounds again.

R.I.P. Spiri.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I loved him! he was the prettiest fishy on this entire site. R.I.P. Spiridion.. we will all miss you


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He will definitely be missed. :/


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ You gave him a great home!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Spiridon.  

I'm so sorry...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Betta Slave.  He was such a pretty boy. He was one of my favorites too. RIP Spiri.


----------

